# All Day Vapes Crystal Ball Competition!



## YeOldeOke (11/11/20)

Time to haul out the old crystal ball!


We love innovation, if you haven't noticed 
We were the first to offer a large range of customizable juice in SA, and introduced the first local One Shots (RIP) to the DIY community.
Amongst other things.


We are about to launch another innovative offer. If you can gaze into your crystal ball and tell us what it is, you will win 2 x 100ml freebase juices of your choice!




The post that comes closest to accurately describing this offer will win the prize. If no-one comes close enough a draw will be held to determine a winner.

The competition will close on Monday morn at the witching hour.

To enter, tag two friends and tell us your vision of our amazing offer!

Make as many posts as you wish! We may gain some good ideas for future offers

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## einad5 (11/11/20)

Mixing freebase nic with salts to bump up the throat hit.
*@Kiai 
@Stew*

Reactions: Like 8 | Creative 1


----------



## ShamZ (11/11/20)

Variety pack based on profile or juice, as well as larger bottles to decant as desired.
@SmokeyJoe @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/11/20)

Shake-and-Vape with different flavor options as well as base/nic options. You just pick your profiles, VG/PG % and Nic Level, you get it all ready to be mixed, just add how much you want, shake it, vape it and smile for days.... For those wanting to DIY without having to figure it out... 

@David.Fisher 
@Paul33

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KZOR (11/11/20)

A type of "Zamplebox" or even a single recipe DIY kit that includes the recipe with all the ingredients needed. 
@Mzr 
@AKS

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew (11/11/20)

I would love to see a range of single flavour (Can be a blend of different brands of concentrates to achieve the best flavour.) fruits. Economical priced in larger volume bottles (Say 300 - 500ml) With ice and fizz as options. Oneshots of these also. Free shipping isn't really free shipping if the price includes free shipping. And when buying more than one the shipping becomes cheaper but the price per unit stays the same. Sweetness is also subjective as not everyone likes the same sweetness. @DarthBranMuffin @ShamZ @einad5

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## LeislB (11/11/20)

A nice mix and match special with made up flavours to your PG and VG and nic preference. You can them mix the flavours to your preference of taste. Add ice seperately. Sounds cool!
@ivc_mixer 
@CJB85

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## GerrieP (11/11/20)

Buying ingredients to diy from a recipe card for S M L qty (like a pizza) eg. 
Watermelon ice lolly(watermelon, dragonfruit, ws-23....)
Passion fruit lemonade(......) 
Prickly Peach.... and so on.. 
Added xtras at a price.
. Coolant
. Nicotene strength
. Mtl

@SparkySA @Resistance

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (11/11/20)

Requesting a mix of fruit or desert recipe where you can make use of various different brands which could make up the recipe according to your taste. Not all Strawberries and custards are the same
@Adam.R 
@Ugi

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance (11/11/20)

I would say a DIY one shot kit. 
One shot, PG,VG,and a nic shot. Including the bottles to mix in in a nicely packed kit.
@ARYANTO @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (11/11/20)

To be able to add a consentrate flavor to make the juice to the liking of your taste that something you feel is missing in the juice that you want. Or add more sweetness or add more ice.
@Dela Rey Steyn
@BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru (12/11/20)

“You name it, we mix it!” The customer can choose any juice profile he may imagine and ADV will design the best recipe that matches it.
@Dela Rey Steyn 
@Resistance

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Iron_Spidey (12/11/20)

Full in-house production. Mix recipes and label the final products.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## einad5 (12/11/20)

Pairs of complementing flavors. Like coconut and pineapple, then if you put both in a tank then you get Piña colada, or lime and mint making Mojito. Then if you are in the mode for mint you vape mint, or lime, or you mix both, take a swig of rum from the bottle and have a cocktail vape.
*@Kiai
@Stew*

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stranger (12/11/20)

Personal delivery by a Hooters staff member. (hey a bloke can dream can't we)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Adam.R (12/11/20)

Mzr said:


> Requesting a mix of fruit or desert recipe where you can make use of various different brands which could make up the recipe according to your taste. Not all Strawberries and custards are the same
> @Adam.R
> @Ugi


@Mzr pm is key! 

Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/11/20)

Sometimes I sits and I wonders.

Sometimes I just sits.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/11/20)

Double, double toil and trouble;
Fire burn and caldron bubble.
Fillet of a fenny snake,
In the caldron boil and bake;
Eye of newt and toe of frog,
Wool of bat and tongue of dog,
Adder's fork and blind-worm's sting,
Lizard's leg and howlet's wing,
For a charm of powerful trouble,
Like a hell-broth boil and bubble.

Double, double toil and trouble;
Fire burn and caldron bubble.
Cool it with a baboon's blood,
Then the charm is firm and good.

/edit/footnote/disclaimer: Not my work

Not in this life anyway. But who knows..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/11/20)

Just my humble opining. These random mixes I read about sounds a bit like risky, wot?

The horrors it may produce. Interesting.

But that's just my opinion

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (12/11/20)

KZOR said:


> A type of "Zamplebox" or even a single recipe DIY kit that includes the recipe with all the ingredients needed.
> @Mzr
> @AKS



I love the Zamplebox idea!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (12/11/20)

einad5 said:


> Pairs of complementing flavors. Like coconut and pineapple, then if you put both in a tank then you get Piña colada, or lime and mint making Mojito. Then if you are in the mode for mint you vape mint, or lime, or you mix both, take a swig of rum from the bottle and have a cocktail vape.
> *@Kiai
> @Stew*



Coffee and Scotch for an Irish Coffee!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (12/11/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> Double, double toil and trouble;
> Fire burn and caldron bubble.
> Fillet of a fenny snake,
> In the caldron boil and bake;
> ...



@YeOldeOke 

Is this a juice which I see before me?
The bottle towards my hand?
Come, let me vape thee,
I have thee not
And yet I see thee still.
Art thou not, fatal vision,
Sensible to vaping as to sight?
Or art thou but a juice of the mind,
A false creation, 
Proceeding from nic-oppressed brain.

[From memory, so forgive any mistakes]

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## THE REAPER (12/11/20)

With every 100ml or 60ml juice you order you get a 10ml of another flavor free in this way you can get a taste of juices that might become one of you favorites 
@Resistance
@ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/11/20)

Hooked said:


> Coffee and Scotch for an Irish Coffee!


@Hooked 







Spot the difference

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## YeOldeOke (13/11/20)

@Hooked



Hooked said:


> Coffee and Scotch for an Irish Coffee!



 You were fishing, weren't you.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (13/11/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Hooked
> 
> View attachment 213561
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (13/11/20)

Flyhalf, wings & fullback. The forwards couldn't make it for the practice session.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (13/11/20)

“Food range flavours! If you can’t eat it, Vape it!” A new range of juice with a variety of vegetable flavours: carrots, tomatoes, broccoli etc. or even something like cheese, pasta, pizza flavour?  I’m not a customer!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## THE REAPER (13/11/20)

Alcohol flavors wisky, brandy, old brown, Jack Daniel's, tequila, zambuca, and then ciders hooch, Savanah dry but you can vape it brutal fruit, hunters gold, red square, smirnoff spin. OK you get the picture lol.
@Dela Rey Steyn
@Raindance

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## alex1501 (13/11/20)

I accidentally broke my crystal ball, sometime in March this year.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (14/11/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> Double, double toil and trouble;
> Fire burn and caldron bubble.
> Fillet of a fenny snake,
> In the caldron boil and bake;
> ...


http://www.debisimons.com/whats-the-meaning-of-the-weird-ingredients-in-double-trouble/ a witches brew or something medicinal???

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShamZ (15/11/20)

Various flavours you may mix to make your own concoctions and variations. Example a lemonade, that you could then add what you desire to. Cola, Granadilla etc

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/11/20)

Sadly, no-one came anywhere to close, so it will have to go to a draw.

We will do the draw this morning and post the result around 10-11. Thanks for playing!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/11/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Alcohol flavors wisky, brandy, old brown, Jack Daniel's, tequila, zambuca, and then ciders hooch, Savanah dry but you can vape it brutal fruit, hunters gold, red square, smirnoff spin. OK you get the picture lol.
> @Dela Rey Steyn
> @Raindance


We had a few that were damn good, but there was never a call for it so we ditched them. Same with a few very good profiles that needed steeping, which people were not doing, got pulled.

We may look at some of them again but make them available only under certain circumstances....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/11/20)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/vape-juice-steeping-club/

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Hooked (16/11/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> We had a few that were damn good, but there was never a call for it so we ditched them. Same with a few very good profiles that needed steeping, which people were not doing, got pulled.
> 
> We may look at some of them again but make them available only under certain circumstances....



It is said that people can be divided into "dog" or "cat" people, but now we have two new categories: steepers and non-steepers.

I can't for the life of me understand why someone would not steep their juice. What's the point of vaping a juice which has not yet reached its best?? It could be compared to eating half-cooked food.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/11/20)

Hooked said:


> It is said that people can be divided into "dog" or "cat" people, but now we have two new categories: steepers and non-steepers.
> 
> I can't for the life of me understand why someone would not steep their juice. What's the point of vaping a juice which has not yet reached its best?? It could be compared to eating half-cooked food.


People tend to order when they are already running out - it's probably a cash flow thing.
That's why we want to help them over the cash flow hump.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/11/20)

The draw has been done!

The winner is post #12

@Grand Guru Congratulations! 

Please PM us your shipping and contact details and the flavours/nic/bottles/base ratio you choose.

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/e-liquid/

Reactions: Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/11/20)

Thanks to all who participated!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/11/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> The draw has been done!
> 
> The winner is post #12
> 
> ...




Well done @Grand Guru !!!! Enjoy your winnings!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (16/11/20)

Thanks for the competition, well done @Grand Guru 

i could not see past what was already posted, but did not see what you did coming either. Great initiative.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (16/11/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> The draw has been done!
> 
> The winner is post #12
> 
> ...


Wow! Winning with you guys for the 2nd time. I’m getting addicted to your coffee spiced juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## alex1501 (16/11/20)

Congratulations 
 @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (16/11/20)

Congrats @Grand Guru enjoy the spoils. And thanks @YeOldeOke for the opportunity.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (16/11/20)

Interesting comp @YeOldeOke and congrats to the winner @Grand Guru!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (16/11/20)

Congrats @Grand Guru!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (16/11/20)

Congrats @Grand Guru and thanks @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## eugene10111 (8/12/20)

Looks like a grey box to me


----------

